# Looking for a coding consultant



## vicki schweitzer (Jun 22, 2011)

We are looking to find a coding consultant to pay at an hourly rate to research specific scenarios for us.  Experience in ED room coding would be helpful.  Few hours of work per week could be expected.  If interested please contact "vicki.schweitzer@examworks.com"
Thanks!


----------



## sjs-aapc (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Vicki,

I currently work at an acute care hospital in the outpatient coding/ED section.  We do primarily facility coding, but we do capture the CPT codes as well.  If you are interested in contacting me further, feel free to email me at ssnyder94@verizon.net.

Thanks,
Susan Snyder, CPC, CPC-H, CCS
President, Local Chapter Williamsport, PA


----------

